#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] 納尼亞傳奇

## 靜炎

納尼亞傳奇
一部科幻電影
四個兄弟姊妹正在玩捉迷藏
而最小的妹妹躲進了一個古老的櫥櫃
誤闖了櫥櫃裡的神秘世界
納尼亞
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8YbTr2nJZY[/youtube]

納尼亞傳奇 第一段

納尼亞傳奇 第二段

納尼亞傳奇 第三段

好看得，記得要回文喔！嘻嘻^^

----------


## 小韋

納尼亞 真是一個好棒的電影阿
如果把 四位主角撇開 這真是我最愛的一部影片  :Smile:  
雖然四位主角 在第一集 跟第二集 感覺都不太明顯
不過讓我看到那隻獅子 我就夠了XP
話說 靜炎 找的這影片 音樂好像怪怪的
跳來跳去的@@"

----------


## ghos01128

雖然是有一段時間的電影了,但不管看幾次都不膩
不知道甚麼時候要出第三部?
希望已經在拍了

----------


## wingwolf

因爲這部電影是純粹的奇幻，所以就放到奇幻森林來了  :Very Happy:  

納尼亞傳奇挺經典的呢
雖然說第一部有些太兒童化了（那個打仗都沒有殺氣騰騰的樣子……）
不過第二部中的悲劇情景就有感覺多了（看到獸部隊夜襲城堡差點全軍覆沒的那段，真的有些傷心）
希望第三部能拍得更好  :Mr. Green:  

話說第三部好像是《黎明破浪號》
據說是拍攝擱淺了
不知道什麽時候才能上映

----------


## 靜炎

嗯…也好，放到奇幻森林也沒差。嘻嘻

第一部還好，除了啊斯蘭替人頂罪的那段外，也沒什麼劇情。
第二部好看，夜襲以外，那五個主角的戰術也是不容忽視的。
再加上炎我最喜歡的啊斯蘭，也在最後發威，使出自然界的力量，那段是炎我最喜歡的。
至於第三部嗎？就得慢慢兒的期待囉！嘻嘻^^

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

不過電影裡面的廝殺都很嚴重呢...

脫離原本小說的和平合諧(因為是兒童文學嘛)

亞斯藍在納尼亞可是重要的呢~

可以這樣說沒有亞斯藍沒有納尼亞(看第一級便知)

腦內的享受完畢了

期待電影所帶來視覺上的享受^^

----------


## 迷思

《黎明破浪號》呀，
讀小說是《黎明行者號》樣子，
如果是翻拍這部，
那大概沒什麼戰爭場面的，
不過有很~多奇幻色彩出現。
(就小說來講，比起前面幾集就喜歡這部呢)
(不過賈王子那集的劇情改得很~多，不曉得這集怎麼變。)
而且老脾氣的重要性會提高不少!

另外說到一段劇情是
裡面的_-*消音-_因為_-*消音-_所以_-*消音-_龍喔!


...

    尤斯堤，拿到巫師的臂環，變成

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

納尼亞傳奇 ㄧ 二集
我都有到電影院去看
第一集有出現獅鷲獸
超帥的啦
我超喜歡那隻
但到第二集
獅鷲獸的戲份只有一點點
其實 第一集也ㄧ點點XD
現在等第三集上映@@

----------


## 佛蒙特

第一集很讚!
但是第二集每次都沒看完  :Crying or Very sad:  
然後小說順序正確是

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    第一集：魔法師的外甥
　　狂熱想要成為超級魔法師的安德魯舅舅說， 
　　黃戒指代表「進入」，綠戒指代表「回來」，不要搞錯了，否則後果不堪設想……
　　狄哥里不管什麼藍色紅色還是黑色，緊緊抓住魔戒尋找消失的波莉，
　　偏偏無意間敲響金鐘，喚醒千年魔咒下的沉睡女巫，
　　就在他們進入無名的黑暗地，亞斯藍深沉的歌聲響亮，納尼亞，納尼亞，甦醒吧。
　　行走之樹，能言之獸，神聖之水，金色大門，青春之果，路燈之柱，永不熄滅……
　　所有的人才明白就算大喊魔戒之名，魔法之上有亞斯藍，有亞斯藍。
第二集：獅子、女巫、魔衣櫥
《納尼亞傳奇--獅子‧女巫‧魔衣櫥》是個有趣且充滿驚喜的冒險故事。　　　　故事發生在第二次世界大戰，四個本來住在倫敦的小孩為了避難被送到鄉下，卻在無意間發現了一個神奇的衣櫥，這個魔衣櫥可以通往神秘納尼亞王國，王國裡面充滿會說話的動物、侏儒、巨人與神仙，卻因為壞心白女巫的黑暗魔咒，讓王國永遠都是冰天雪地的寒冬，直到這四個小孩遇見了森林之王—獅子亞斯藍，一同對抗邪惡的白女巫，終於破除了寒冬的魔咒。 
第三集：奇幻馬和傳說
  能言馬噗哩載著沙斯塔逃離將被販賣的命運，
　　能言馬昏昏載著艾拉薇躲避將被逼婚的命運，
　　兩個人類，兩匹馬兒飛奔之中遇見納尼亞人，
　　沙斯塔身負重任穿越彎箭河進入亞成地，
　　將卡羅門大軍準備攻打納尼亞的口信帶給半月國王，
　　活了一百零九載寒冬的南方隱士指引沙斯塔，
　　關於身世之謎要在太平盛世的納尼亞揭曉......
第四集：賈思潘王子
　　賈思潘王子萬不得已吹響柯內留斯博士交給他的魔法號角，
　　彼得、蘇珊、愛德蒙和露西前一分鐘還坐在火車站月台，
　　下一分鐘，四個人全回到納尼亞王國，
　　誰也沒想到出現在眼前的凱爾帕拉瓦宮已成了一座廢墟，
　　人羊、矮人、森林精靈全都逃逸無蹤，
　　四個人迷路受凍挨餓、備受折騰要跟賈思潘會合，
　　他們一心要拯救古納尼亞王國，但是米拉茲國王和台爾瑪大軍步步逼近……
第五集：黎明行者號
　　黎明行者號航經七個小島，尋找被放逐的七個勳爵；
　　第一島多恩島，露西愛德蒙都成了奴隸販的階下囚；
　　第二島龍島，尤斯提睡了一覺竟變成了巨龍；
　　第四島聲音之島，無法解除醜陋的魔咒，每個人寧願只剩下隱形和聲音；
　　第五島黑暗之島，在這裡不管惡夢好夢都會成真；
　　第六島世界盡頭之島，第七島……走向天空之門，那是淚水和希望之島……
第六集：銀椅
　　姬兒、尤斯提和泥桿兒墜落到不見天日的地底世界，
　　綠衣女巫的琴弦彈奏魔法，對銀椅上的瑞里安王子說：沒有納尼亞，沒有納尼亞……
　　亞斯藍告訴姬兒妳必須記住四項指引－－
　　一是尤斯提踏上納尼亞土地，遇見的第一個老朋友要立刻跟他打招呼；
　　二是姬兒妳必須走出納尼亞，朝北方的巨人廢城；
　　三是姬兒妳要照著廢城裡石頭上寫的字去做；
　　四是只要遇見失蹤的王子，姬兒妳會知道他是誰，以亞斯藍之名，以亞斯藍之名…… 
第七集：最後的戰役
　　能言熊、、兔子、鼴鼠驚喜聽說亞斯藍再現了！
　　但是一股恐懼不安的力量籠罩整座森林，
　　謠言和謊言成了無法抵擋的魔咒引來太息惡獸，
　　逖里安王子清楚知道這是納尼亞王國最後一場決鬥戰役，
　　然而每次揮劍卡羅門叛徒依然沒有減少。
　　一千年前以亞斯藍之名的召喚回到納尼亞的七位王者，
　　進入逖里安的夢境，他們要扭轉混亂廝殺的局面，
　　要進入一個嶄新的藍天－－納尼亞中的納尼亞……    
    


所以如果要拍成電影
下一集應該是拍黎明行者號或銀椅吧?
 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 迷思

順便一提，
四位國王女王統治納尼亞一段光榮時期，
而"奇幻馬和傳說"的故事時間就是這段時間，
不過主角不是那四位老主角就是了，
但是以"配角"的身分出現。

----------


## 極東馴龍者

此電影真的很好看><!!

含有神話.歷史的感覺

也希望未來還會再出續集..

這樣就更棒了!!

----------


## wingwolf

昨天去看了第三部《黎明踏浪號》
*超贊的*
雖然沒有什麽戰爭場面，但奇幻冒險味很足
這樣才適合一部老少皆宜的奇幻電影嘛（喂）

真人版3D，但不用擔心效果會像《諸神之戰》那樣囧
特效超贊的，立體感很好
龍的造型很棒，而且出現也很有趣，我也想要變龍~~~

話說阿斯蘭太帥氣了
威風無限、魔力無邊，魔法比起白女巫毫不遜色
不過女巫的魔法，讓季節停留在冬天、令動物石化、冰凍一切、熄滅火焰，是凍結的力量
而阿斯蘭的魔法，讓季節流動向春天、令石像複活、喚醒自然、帶來希望，是複蘇的力量

----------

